# Divorce Settlement in Thailand



## Wes_SA (May 1, 2015)

If I marry in Thailand then get divorced in Thailand without a prenuptial agreement what happens in the settlement to the following:

Money in the bank that I have in Thailand
Property in my name that I bought before the marriage
Money overseas
Property overseas

Also If I marry in Thailand then get divorced in Thailand with a prenuptial agreement what happens in the settlement to the following:

Money in the bank that I have in Thailand
Property in my name that I bought before the marriage
Money overseas
Property overseas


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

you posted this on "the expat blog" that might be why nobody has asnwered


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Not only that, but it appears this poser, err poster has been a busy little beaver. 

I read word for word posts about this on several thai related forumz...

Here's a tip for the O/P; Google is your friend.. Use it. . .:eyebrows:


----------

